# Watching Rugby



## nevmac (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I'm relocating to Canada in a few months.
However being a rugby nut, I'm going to really miss Sky Sports & ESPN to view my rugby programs and matches.
Does anyone know of a way in which I can get access to SS & ESPN somehow when out there?

Thanks


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Rugby | Setanta


----------

